# Sheep name help :)



## promiseacres (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok so they just called the ram Patches.....I thought I'd rename him Royal Patch (my son John wanted to call him Horny Patch....), The grey/white one I started calling Smoke, then we have the one that looks like a Barbados with a nice set of horns I'm calling her Barbie...but then I have the brown/black one with horns going in different directions so far all I've come up with is Crooked Horns.... So any suggestions....thank you!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 26, 2012)

Good names, I like Royal Patch, he looks like a Jacob cross for sure.  I'd just call the one with the crooked horns "Crook." Those are very cool looking sheep!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Oct 26, 2012)

Would ya look at those horns! Wow! Wouldn't want him coming too close. Have to admit I love to see horns on sheep but glad ours (St. Croix) are polled  He does look very regal/royal!

Liz


----------

